# What other brands would you like to see a MASTER eBay LINK for?



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

We already have Linear power and PPI stuck to the top of this forum.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...35-ppi-art-series-master-collection-ebay.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...7032-linear-power-master-collection-ebay.html


What other brands would you like to see?

ANT


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

If the link is just coded based on an automated search term, how about something like "Zed" in the string? Returns all "stuff" that the seller alleges was made by the aforementioned.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

The one thing that sticks out in my mind when I'm looking at ebay is the quote "old school" or "OS" in the title. I think using that term would bring in a lot of gems. Another phrase would be "horns" or "HLCD"

But, if we're sticking to brand names...

Soundstream
TC Sounds
JL Audio
Audison

Those were the first that came to mind.


----------



## kmarei (Nov 13, 2009)

+100 on soundstream
it's actually one of my saved searches along with A/D/S


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

rtas


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

daudioman | eBay
How about this? Old school goodness and some are BNIB.....


----------



## Mike_Dee (Mar 26, 2011)

McIntosh
Audison
Tru Technology


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

zapco
xetec
audiomobile
alto mobile


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

Alpine
DLS


----------



## go_go_thrash (Aug 14, 2008)

audio art
kicker round solobaric 
soundstream


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Rainbow
Sinfoni
Orion


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

tyroneshoes said:


> audiomobile



I've had that on my search list for the past 4-5 years.


----------



## EmptyKim (Jun 17, 2010)

Couple brand I always search for:

- Xtant
- Phoenix Gold
- Mcintosh <- My iPad hates this work, always wants to correct it to Macintosh!!!


----------



## DarkScorpion (Nov 22, 2009)

My favs:

TC Sounds
Audio Pulse/Audiopulse
Eclipse (mainly TC built eclipse subs lol)


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

Orion 
Soundstream
Adcom
Kraco, 1st editions (ok so, im kidding on this one)


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow 20 something items to list in the stickies section seems like too many if they are listed separately. What about a section like _post spy_. Basically a recurring and updating list for ebay items using those search terms.

I think people have made some very good suggestions as far as brands.


----------



## FairladyZ (Jan 30, 2011)

For brand searches I like:
Morel
Focal
Dynaudio
Rainbow
DLS

Also, it would be cool to see a link for "3-way active" headunits. It may require some effort to organize them since the brands and seller descriptions vary, but way cool if it did exsist.epper:epper:epper:epper:


----------



## Alchemy12s (Jun 1, 2011)

searches i do on ebay. 

if you do advanced search strings you can really weed out the results. These are far from the end all be all solutions, and you will still miss some results on occasion, but what i use when i dont have the time to manually sift through ebay. 

Rockford Fosgate (dsm, ix, x2, trans ana, transana)
Phoenix Gold (zx, ti, titanium, m, ms, xenon, zpa)
ppi (art, a100, a200, a204, a300, a404, a600, a1200, am, promos, pro mos)
kicker (zr, round solobaric, free air)

and searches that don't produce enough results that i need to filter them
alumapro(i still want a set of alc 6.2's)
adire


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

I'd suggest Genesis amps


----------



## angelok9 (Mar 31, 2011)

Well brands I usually go searching for is: Audison, Morel, Hertz, Alpine, Sony Mobile ES stuff.
Besides those I go pretty specific search for high end Head Units, amps, subs or any great deal I can post here and perhaps help someone with their search. 
I also search for specific stuff such as JBL MS8 and Bit One but havent found any super interesting deal on those too to post.


----------



## JJAZ (Feb 17, 2006)

I vote for:
Soundstream
Phoenix Gold
Audison
Genesis

But.. Unless these are advanced searches of some sort, I do not see much benefit compare to myself just writing the searchword on ebay?!?


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Soundstream
A/D/S
PPI
Orion
Boston Acoustics Pro

I agree too with the Old School search criteria.


----------



## Tbagg (Mar 15, 2008)

I'll be glad to be the 14th person to suggest Soundstream


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I am not sure what we are doing with this other but...

poweramper 
twister


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

Soundstream


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Id sugest a stick with links to these brands instead of a sticky for each one. But thats juzst me.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Phoenix Gooooold!!!


----------



## rdunnit (Mar 31, 2009)

Old Alphasonik


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Most of these are broke down by category on eBay already. 

I think the ones that don't have their own category on eBay are the ones if any to put on here. Those are usually listed in the "other" or "not specified" category. 

Otherwise what are we trying to do other draw more attention to certain brands ? 


I think SOundstream has got enough rep now. 

Lunar would be another good example.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm going with Soundstream......not like I need anymore tho....or do I? muwahahahahaha


----------



## kmarei (Nov 13, 2009)

i'm thinking it would be a page filled with links

so something like this:

Soundstream
A/D/S

i usually rank them to have newest listed on top, so if you check it often you can just see what's new.
i think this is a great idea 

a little tip for people looking for hard to find stuff
allofcraigs.com - Search ALL of Craigslist
and search for what you want, more likely than not, a lot of sellers are willing to ship,once they know you are not a scammer.
i've found a lot of great deals on amps this way


----------



## nitrofish72 (Jul 21, 2009)

This is what I usally search for.
Focal
Eclipse cd
Hifonics
Audiocontrol
Mb Quart
Precision Power


----------



## nitrofish72 (Jul 21, 2009)

cajunner said:


> none!
> 
> I don't want anybody seeing the good deals before me, is that bad?


What he said. :laugh:


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

I would think Image Dynamics would pe popular or maybe just ID. 
The term "old school" gets me alot of returns when I use it.
Don't post more than 6-8 sticky links though.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Milbert
Vintage
Rare
Old School


----------



## techdude99 (Dec 31, 2010)

Old MB Quart and Fosgate Punch Series


----------



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

Mmmmm Zed Audio


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

fish said:


> The one thing that sticks out in my mind when I'm looking at ebay is the quote "old school" or "OS" in the title. I think using that term would bring in a lot of gems. Another phrase would be "horns" or "HLCD"
> 
> But, if we're sticking to brand names...
> 
> ...


Thanks Anthony for another great idea.
+1 on the old school search.
Also an Alpine search would be great.

BTW, anyone suggesting Sony Xplod should be banned and shot.:behead:

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## go_go_thrash (Aug 14, 2008)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Thanks Anthony for another great idea.
> +1 on the old school search.
> Also an Alpine search would be great.
> 
> ...


I guess I should be shot:


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

go_go_thrash said:


> I guess I should be shot:


JK.
Good comeback though.
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ryomanx (Feb 18, 2011)

....nakamichi?


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't know about brands, but a link for the signal processor section would be nice. Lord knows we use these all the time.


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Seriously, I am the only one who uses this????

old school | eBay

It puts me on everything.


----------



## itchnertamatoa (Dec 12, 2006)

old school
rare
vintage

phoenix gold
soundstream


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Ia'orana  

I'm gonna say: 
* Adcom 
* Alto 
* Steg 

Kelvin


----------



## ollschool (Nov 21, 2008)

There are so many differant companies to choose from. 
AmpGuts.com - Powered by vBulletin
This should help.


----------



## JDMRB1ODY (Oct 11, 2008)

I would like to see a few links to good quality install gear something like select products sells not cheap china low quality stuff.


----------



## nomed (May 17, 2008)

Scan speak
Steg
Peerless
Alpine F1


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Ohh... Found one to add: 

"Made in" 

From this you can get Made in Japan, US, Italy, etc... 

Kelvin


----------



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

subwoofery said:


> Ohh... Found one to add:
> 
> "Made in"
> 
> ...


Yes but you will also get China,Korea, Taiwan,etc...


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

I agree with the "Don't want anyone else to find the bargains". But I will play anyway

These aren't necessarily car stereo, I search in "Consumer Electronics" usually. 
Scanspeak & Scan Speak
Vifa
Dynaudio
Morel

Search in Home Audio
Peerless
Seas
Focal 


In car stereo
Hertz
JBL
JL
Boston
Focal 


Also the search should sorted by "Newly Listed" so we can see the new posts first.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

jbreddawg said:


> Yes but you will also get China,Korea, Taiwan,etc...


I don't know for you but I don't get anything from China, Korea or Taiwan that is car audio related  
Maybe you are but then that's too bad 

Kelvin


----------



## MDubYa (Feb 17, 2011)

Most has already been mentioned but here's my $.02

Brax
Hertz
JL
Focal


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

with so many suggestion sthis is going to take a long time.
Perhaps I should just copy the links from our Car audio resource page..

All the ones ont he left..
ANT


----------



## Alchemy12s (Jun 1, 2011)

Ant said this sounded like a good idea with how far this idea has expanded so here goes...

I lightly touched on this in my first post but i'll go into a little more detail. 

Instead of links to each search how about a compilation post for operator search strings people can cut and paste into ebay and saved to your "my ebay" searches. Information on the search formats for ebay can be found here. I cannot be the only user on these boards use'n them so with a group effort we could come up with a good useful list of strings for people to pick and choose from.

Operator searches are money if your looking for old rockford fosgate or kicker gear that throws up thousands of results but is useful for everything that spits out more than 1-2 pages of hits to curb the amount of time it takes to do ebay dives. 

Basically it boils down to a root search with modifiers. Root is outside the () and the modifiers inside. The inside modifier will match at least one word inside the (). You can also exclude the same way by use'n -(). With the * wild card modifier you can tailor them for your specific needs. 

Root(a, b, c) -(x, y, z)
Phoenix Gold (zx, ti, titanium, m, ms, mps, mq, xenon, zpa) -(rca*, cable*)

my phoenix gold example will produce anything phoenix gold with any combination of zx/ti/titanium/m/ms/xenon/zpa and exclude any words that begin with rca or cable. 

Your still going to get some false positives and could miss some searches because of the way people list on ebay but there really isnt anything you can do about that other than blanket searches. 

There are alot of ways to put something like that into practice. From a locked sticky where the strings are submitted to a mod to be added, to just a thread in this section of the boards to be updated and policed by the general user base. 

Could also throw the list idea out the window and just make a sticky tutorial for how to format the searches that would require no upkeep what so ever as long as ebay stays with its current search formats.


----------



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

The search strings and all that are all fine and dandy but something I have learned from being on ebay for 12 years, you just have to be quick. 
If it's a good deal,it's gone right away. If you let ebay send you matches, it usually takes them a couple of days . 
Sure,you can type in a search and come up with plenty of stuff but if it was a smoking deal it's already gone.You basically have to stalk the new listings and who has time for that .
If your just casually searching then a simple search will give you plenty to look at.


----------



## Alchemy12s (Jun 1, 2011)

if you have the time to casually search ebay thats always going to be the best bet. Thats not what i thought this was about. I had thought the master lists and the expansion of them was for convenience and information.

also i dont use the saved searches to e-mail me the hits even tho it does. I use them to quickly narrow down my number of hits when i check ebay in the mornings/lunch/after work, and i can quickly check my half a dozen search strings in just a couple minites. In the evenings when i have more time(and when alot of stuff is listed after 5pm) i sit down and do a proper ebay search. 

different strokes for different folks, and YMMV naturaly.


----------



## B. Campbell (May 11, 2011)

Zapco C2K


----------



## wa0zog (Aug 26, 2010)

I agree. I usually get the best deals with the ending soon listings. But, that's me.

Also, one brand I never saw listed here (but it was on the Car Audio Resource Page)...Hafler. One of my faves, and the one I run in my car for everything between the source and the speakers.


----------



## go_go_thrash (Aug 14, 2008)

Infinity Beta


----------

